# two for two



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

two trips two limits  My son has never got a limit before but he's two for two so far this year . Now if we can just keep a friend from hunting the spot with his friends . I never tell anyone where i hunt any more . been screwed too many times . I do have one friend who i know will not go there or tell anyone . Thanks Dustin you rock !!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

nice picture, i know that place.  :mrgreen:  lol j/k

what size is your boat? how long and wide? it looks like a 12 footer which is the length i have but much much wider. somedays i wish i had a wider boat but somedays when i have to bury it in the cattails i like the narrower one.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job! Cant complain about that at all.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> nice picture, i know that place.  :mrgreen:  lol j/k
> 
> what size is your boat? how long and wide? it looks like a 12 footer which is the length i have but much much wider. somedays i wish i had a wider boat but some days when i have to bury it in the cattails i like the narrower one.


Its a yamaha 1442 G3 with a 8 hp even rude I wish i had gone with a 16' and had a 25 hp . It does great with me , but two people and gear , it pushing water .

http://www.newenglandmarinesalesandserv ... boat_id=42


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job on getting the kid out. It is very sad but true. If you take or tell anyone about a spot they chances of it being hunted by them are almost a garantee. There are guys at my work begging me to get them and there kids out and i refuse to tell them or even take them. Sometimes i fill like an ass but that is the way it needs to be for me to keep my spots mine. I also have a 9yr old daughter and i need to keep these spots available for me and her in the future.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks , Cody is not really a kid any more . 23 and 6'5' . But still a kid to us old guys LOL One good thing is i can hunt any time , so i go during the week , never hunt weekends any more . last year was the last time for hunting big game . I night try antler less with a pistol . but never a general season , just too many un- sportsman like people out there . so i go bird hunting and coyote during mid week . Never liked crowds , takes the fun away for me . I wish i could still backpack and spike camp . i use to love doing that , spending a week on a ridge in a cave or under a tarp . away from everyone .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job. it sucks we have to all have to learn the hard way about other people.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> nice picture, i know that place.  :mrgreen:  lol j/k
> 
> what size is your boat? how long and wide? it looks like a 12 footer which is the length i have but much much wider. somedays i wish i had a wider boat but somedays when i have to bury it in the cattails i like the narrower one.


I can hide it ok .


----------

